
Birth order doesn’t affect your personality–just your intelligence - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/10/birth-order-doesnt-affect-your-personalityjust-your-intelligence/
======
coldtea
What kind of dichotomy is that? Doesn't intelligence affect your personality
anyway?

